# Land of Terror Fundraising. Let this haunt prosper.



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Haunters!

This home haunt,Land of Terror, is trying to raise money to go pro. This isn't my haunt. Just always looking to help a fellow haunter. They have an Indiegogo page http://www.indiegogo.com/LandOfTerror . If we all donated just 1 dollar we could help them out. If they don't reach the goal the money goes back.

-Sean.
The Wilmont Estate


----------

